# White hair/algae? What is this and how can I get rid of it?



## MaiCarInMtl

Hi there,

I just got a new 10 litre (3.65 gal) acrylic tank 2 weeks ago, filled it with water (treated with salt and dechlorinator), put just over an inch of gravel at the bottom, have a little decoration my fish can swim through, have a fake plant int here too. I also have a small filter that came with the tank. I added 1 betta (the only resident of the tank) a week ago. I've since added methylene blue just incase the fish came home with some nasties from the pet shop. The temperature is around 24-26 celcius (about 75 farenheit).

I didn't notice these white strand-like things (hair-like) stuff until about 3 days after I added in the fish. It was the decoration at first and now it seems to have taken over the tank  The tank is near a window but there is no direct sunlight (and the blinds are closed). I have this tiny light I put on sometimes, but other than that, the biggest light there is nearby is my desk lamp. I had to cut off one of the 3 fins of the filter because the current was too strong for the betta (he was getting stuck or thrown about). 

So, can anyone tell me what this might be? And how to get rid of it? (please excuse the quality of the pictures, I can only do so much with my old webcam)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lupin

Hi and welcome aboard.:wave:

I can't say what those white strands are without clearer pics.:shake:

I'd stopped using salt. Salt IMO will have adverse effects on your betta. How do you maintain the tank? What are your water parameters?

Don't use methylene blue unless necessary. It can harm your filter's beneficial bacteria. It appears your tank hasn't cycled at all. Yyou'll need a test kit and make sure your ammonia and nitrites stay zero. If they are at detectable level, do partial water changes. Nitrates should never stray off the level of 40. 10-20 ppm would be the safe level.


----------



## Derek-M

It looks a bit like fungus that forms when there is uneaten food lying about in the tank,but I can't be 100% sure as the pics are not too clear


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

I'll try to take clearer pics tonight if I can get someone with a digicam to come over *crossing my fingers*

I've only been able to test the pH and that's at 7.2-7.4 I brought some water to the store when I bought the fish and they said I didn't need to test it... I'll be going to the stores this weekend and picking up a nitrite (and ammonia) testing kit. 

I won't be adding any more methylene blue unless I find my fish needs it. I just wanted to make sure he didn't being any nasties home with him. What about aquari-sol?

When I clean the tank this weekend (I need to find some huge container so I can pre-treat the water first), should I clean everything out really well with just hot water (and scrub, scrub, scrub) or as some people suggest here and there: use vinegar or bleach and rinse VERY well? 

Thanks again for your help - I just want to provide the best for my baby.


----------



## Lupin

Don't clean everything. Your tank should be fine. We just need to know what those white strands are and the causes. The causes can be addressed without stripping down the whole tank.


----------



## crazie.eddie

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## Lupin

That's odd. The images weren't working for me.:squint:


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

Well, I have no pictures yet! I had asked for someone to bring by their digital camera when they came by last night and they forgot it on their desk... :evil: *sigh* Better luck tonight?

I looked at the pics (various pics on the links and done websearches) and I'm not too sure what kind of algae is it. Most algaes seem to be green. Mine is more white or greyish. They almos tlook like little individual strands too (not branching out in y-shapes). I'm stuck between hair algae or maybe fuzz but even then, I'm not sure. 

Someone mentionned the possibility of over-feeding. But how do I know if I'm over feeding my fish. I know he's not obese, he seems just the right size for a betta (I usually feed him 6-7 of those tiny little balls/pellets) and on weekends I give him a few freeze-dried blood worms instead. 

Thanks again for your help, I really hope I can get some pictures tonight, this is really bothering me! (And get some testing equipment - other than just pH - ASAP!)


----------



## Derek-M

Is there any of this white fuzz on the gravel?


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

The white stuff seems to be everywhere (sides of the tank, plan, gravel, decoration, filter - a little less but still there)... But I haven't noticed any on the thermometer... It seems more concentrate on the sides of the tanks and the (fake) plant.


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

I decided to do a partial water change (so my wqater is now resting with the declorinator until it reaches the temperature of the water in the tank - otherwise it would be wayyyyyy too cold). 

I took a look in the tank and checked out the filter - almost no water was being pumped out so I took it out and checked on the little sponge-like thing in there. It was FULL of the algae stuff (except all slimy like). I cleaned it off with hot water and put it back it - the filter is back to normal so hopefully this will help clean things up a bit. I plan on checking on it in the morning (when I will be doing the water change). 

My boyfriend should be coming by with the digital camera tomorrow so hopefully then I can get some pictures.


----------



## Lupin

Did you rinse even the filter media with hot water?


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

All the filter has as media is a "foam cartridge" - that's what I washed. It's what came with the tank. 

How often should I change or clean the foam cartridge anyway?

I wonder if I should get a better filter (once I get some kind of money though - Christmas has made me even more of a broke student than I was before!).


----------



## Lupin

You shouldn't have washed the filter media as you're killing the beneficial bacteria which keeps down ammonia and nitrites. You have to monitor your ammonia and nitrites as you may be experiencing spikes from those two substances.


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

I was afraid of that. But the filter was hardly doing anything, hardly filtering anything since it was full of this stuff... I'll leave the filter alone and just do a water change in the morning. 

To think I researched for 3 weeks before I got my fish and I still feel like I am completely lost.


----------



## Lupin

MaiCarInMtl said:


> To think I researched for 3 weeks before I got my fish and I still feel like I am completely lost.


Don't worry about it. We are still here to help you. Just do water changes and get your lfs' established filter media to seed your tank again in order to restore the bacteria's population. Just monitor your ammonia and nitrites and you'll be fine.


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

Well, I did a partial water change this morning (about 20-25% of the water). I took my betta out of the tank for a bit while I messed around in there. I did not touch the filter! I just changed out some water and then once the temp was back to normal, I put him back in. 

I should be able to get the testing kits this evening for the ammonia and nitrites level. Now, here are a few questions:

1- What levels should nitrites and ammonia be? (I think I read it should be at zero but I just want to make sure)
2- What can I do to bring nitrite levels down? What can I do to bring ammonia levels down?

Now, back to the filter: if my filter is all gunked up with this (mystery) algae and is hardly filtering anything, how can I fix this without killing/harming the good bacteria that's in there? 

Thanks again for your help, it's really appreciated (by me and my betta Phoenix)!


----------



## Lupin

MaiCarInMtl said:


> 1- What levels should nitrites and ammonia be? (I think I read it should be at zero but I just want to make sure)


Yes. You got it right.


> 2- What can I do to bring nitrite levels down? What can I do to bring ammonia levels down?


Both can be brought down via water changes. Doing 10% water change daily will help.


> Now, back to the filter: if my filter is all gunked up with this (mystery) algae and is hardly filtering anything, how can I fix this without killing/harming the good bacteria that's in there?


Clean them using your tank water which you remove during water change.

Good luck.


----------



## Derek-M

> Now, back to the filter: if my filter is all gunked up with this (mystery) algae and is hardly filtering anything, how can I fix this without killing/harming the good bacteria that's in there?


I don't think it's a mystery and I also don't think it's an algae... It happens when you overfeed, and what you are seeing is a fungal growth over everything in the tank which originated from the uneaten food lying in the tank...The slime you talk of in the filter is also down to uneaten food getting sucked in and trapped and because of the lack of beneficial bacteria there is nothing to break it down so it turns into a sludge... This is a problem I get asked about time and time again with beginners who are trying to get to grips with feeding the correct amount


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

> It happens when you overfeed, and what you are seeing is a fungal growth over everything in the tank which originated from the uneaten food lying in the tank...The slime you talk of in the filter is also down to uneaten food getting sucked in and trapped and because of the lack of beneficial bacteria there is nothing to break it down so it turns into a sludge


Ok... So either my fish is spitting out his food after he's swallowed it or he's making too much waste? I ask because I feed him those tiny little pellets and I give it to him one by one (I don't leave any lying around). So there's nothing that should be lying/floating around (in theory).


----------



## crazie.eddie

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## Hazarrd

Very interesting post. I came on here to ask the same question.

I have a 29 gallon I just bought and I am doing a fishless cycle. I just added more "Cycle" stuff and realized the webbing in my tank also. Once I add fish, will they take care of this stuff or will it be necessary for me to remove this crap?


----------



## Lupin

Hazarrd said:


> Very interesting post. I came on here to ask the same question.
> 
> I have a 29 gallon I just bought and I am doing a fishless cycle. I just added more "Cycle" stuff and realized the webbing in my tank also. Once I add fish, will they take care of this stuff or will it be necessary for me to remove this crap?


You have to remove them. Fish don't seem to eat those 'webbed things'. I wouldn't use any more 'Cycle' stuff as you're turning the tank into a chemical soup. I thojught you were using ammonia for fishless cycling.


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

I just got the tank 2 weeks ago and this was the first time I cleaned the filter (the fish has been in the tank for a week now). 

I picked up some ammonia and nitrites test kits this evening and just did my tests. Here are the results:

Nitrites: none detected
Ammonia: between 0 and 0.6 mg/L

I don't think I mucked it up considering it's such a fool-proof set of tests, but I will check again in the morning. 

Would it be ok for me to do another water switch out on Saturday morning (another 20-25% like this morning)? I could clean out the filter (in the aquarium water - not hot water) again and maybe wash down the fake plant and the decoration. 

Would it be advisable for me to do a whole tank cleaning soon (I'm thinking the weekend of the 30th)? At least then I could easily get at the gravel and anything that might be hiding/lurking in there. 

Thanks again!


----------



## crazie.eddie

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

Ok, so here's an update!

This morning I did another 20% water change. PH is at 7.2, Nitrites at 0 and Ammonia at 0-0.6 Temp at 26 C. The water was cloudy (and still is), sometimes I see like waves of particles (it's almost like it's a light fog). I cleaned out my filter sponge in some of the water I was getting rid of to get rid of the slimy substance that blocks it (while still keeping the good bacteria). I'm no longer putting in the methylene blue, but I did put some aquari-sol, dechlorinator and a hint of salt. Next time, maybe I shouldn't put in any salt and just stick to the dechlorinator and aquari-sol?

I took phoenix out while I rubbed the sides of the tank with a sponge (I also took out the decoration and rubbed it down as well as the fake plant).

If I stir up the gravel in hopes of dislodging anything that might be stuck and rotting in there, will the filter eventually suck it up?



> A whole tank cleaning, dangerous with fish in the tank, since you will be completely starting the cycle agan when you start adding the fish.


Ok, so then I won't do the whole tank cleaning. I'll just keep doing partial water changes every few days (about 20%)



> Could you take a a better pic of the white algae/fuzz/mold?


Since I cleaned out my water this morning and the boyfriend keeps forgetting to bring his digital camera, I won't be able to get pictures for a bit. 



> Is it easy to remove by just sucking it up with your syphon?


Syphon? Do you mean the intake on my filter? I have no idea. All I know is that the substance can easily be removed by rubbing with my hands or a sponge (don't worry, I only use the sponge for my tank!).



> How fast does it come back?


It hasn't really come back all that much. The water is cloudy though and I see like waves of little particles or whatnot int he tank (almost like it's foggy). I'm not too sure what this is now. 



> What kind of food are you feeding? How often?


I feed my fish this stuff http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...92324&itemNo=17&Nao=12&In=Fish&N=2037042&Ne=2 in the morning (I used to give him 7 little pellets, but now I give him 6). And on Sundays I give him freeze dried blood worms. I always feed him everything 1 piece at a time to make sure he eats it all. Is it possible he's eliminating too much waste (aka: does my fish poop too much?)? 

Also, the placement of my filter is bothering me a bit. Should I put it lower in my tank or higher up (closer to the surface)? Should the decoration be closer to it or the fake plant? Here's a link to the filter http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=107&PROD_ID=01001300021501

Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Lupin

MaiCarInMtl said:


> Syphon? Do you mean the intake on my filter? I have no idea. All I know is that the substance can easily be removed by rubbing with my hands or a sponge (don't worry, I only use the sponge for my tank!).


He meant gravel vacuuming the substrate when doing water changes. It has nothing to do with your filter.

Merry Christmas.:thumbsup:


----------



## bettababy

This sounds like a bacterial bloom, and the methylene blue could have damaged your biological filtration along with it. Be careful not to overdose the methy blue, bettas are sensitive to meds and salt.
The best thing to do, considering it's only 1 betta in the tank... put the betta in a bowl for a few days, clean the tank out, wipe it down with a clean fish safe scrubby pad, and start over... minus the salt and meds.
Also, check your tap water for phosphate. If you are having a hair algae issue, chances are it's from phosphate content in the water. What kind of food are you giving the betta and how often? Some fish foods contain phosphate, and if too much is in the tank, it will cause all sorts of problems.
With bacteria blooms, partial water changes will usually only prolong it.


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

Well, considering some people are telling me to clean out the whole tank while others are telling me to go the partial way... I really am not too sure what to do. 

I did a 20% water change again yesterday (dechlorinator and aquari-sol, NO salt). It seems as if the weir fuzz stuff is not coming back. The water is cloudy, but not nearly as much as before. I cleaned out the filter again (in the old water) mand it seems as if there is less slime in there too. 



> What kind of food are you giving the betta and how often?


 I'm feeding him this http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...92324&itemNo=17&Nao=12&In=Fish&N=2037042&Ne=2 I've gone from 6-7 pellets of food to 5 a day. I am worried that I am not feeding my fish enough though.  I feed him every morning. And on Sundays I give him freeze dried blood worms. Everything is fed one by one so I can make sure nothing is left to rot in the water. 

I think I should've just bought the master test kit had I known. I can't believe all the money I've spent on a $4.00 fish! I have borrowed a digital camera so there should be pics soon of my whole setup. 

Thanks again for your time (and patience!).


----------



## musho3210

when you want to clean your foam spounge, gently bring it to a bucket and very lightly squeeze half the water out. THen place it back into the filter. This way you wont kill THAT many beneficial bacteria. If your getting a new filter i would suggest you get a biowheel filter (EG> Penguin Bio-Wheel) Since those have a separate bacteria holder than normal filters.

As for the algae, if you know what it is, find something that can eat it and place it in your tank with your beta somewhere else. Then take out the algae eater and give it to someone or (if your lucky) give it back to the pet store. Then place your betta back in.


----------



## bettababy

musho, in doung something like that with the algae eater, the problem causing the algae will still exist, which means its only a matter of time before it happens again. To go get an algae eater and then give it away each time the problem happens will cost a fortune, get difficult, and still not solve the problem. It will be easier and safer, and cheaper in the long run to identify the problem, then resolove it so it doesn't happen again.

Pictures will help a lot, I'm hoping they're clear. I'll be watching this thread for them to appear, and will try to help more at that time.


----------



## St6_Devgru

you colda grabbed some water frum your old tank and like ravaged the w/e it was on yor media with out mutilizing your beni bact


----------



## MaiCarInMtl

Ok, so I guess there is some good news and some bad news.

So, the white stuff covering everything has not reappeared. 

Yet, the water is still hazy (so I am doing a partial water change again tonight, this time more like a 35-40% water change). 

My fish seems to be very active so, I'm happy that he seems happy. 

I'm still testing my water for nitrites and ammonia and things are still good. 

Now, one weird thing I've noticed. My fish has these dots on 2 of his small fins (the small ones near the front - more for navigation/propelling I guess). He's always had them from the day I got him but I am wondering if it has gotten a bit worse (if it has, it hasn't gotten worse by much). 

I can't get him to stop moving for long enough to take a clear picture so I tried to do my best to make a drawing of what it looks like close up. I'll be posting that here as well as in the diseases section to see if it's something I need to worry about and if something can be done.

Yet once more, thanks again.


----------



## (Jordan)

Hello there, and welcome aboard. 👋

Without further information, I can't say what those white threads are. :shake:

I hadn't used salt in a long time. Salt, in my opinion, will harm your betta. How do you keep the tank in good shape? What are the specifications of your water? 

Methylene blue should only be used when absolutely essential. It has the potential to damage the healthy microorganisms in your filter. Your tank does not appear to have cycled at all. You'll need a test kit to ensure that your ammonia and nitrite levels remain at zero. Partially change the water if they are detectable. Nitrate levels should never go below 40. The safe level would be 10-20 ppm. Take More Info For this Article .


----------

